# How LGD-4033 Works



## AllesT (Feb 14, 2018)

LGD-4033 performs by attaching androgen receptors promptly. It reveals anabolic activity in the bone fragments and muscles instead of harmfully impacting the prostate and skin sebaceous glands which usually happens when using steroids.
LGD-4033 is linked to a study called Stage I Several Climbing Amount such as fit volunteers. This was an unexpected, double combine research stage that involved a sugar pill. The potential was to type that using LGD-4033 was safe and easy to stomach with a dose not beyond 22 mg a day.

Had anyone experienced with LGD? Then put your review here.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 27, 2018)

I bought a stack which had dmz Lgd and I want to say S4 , I ended up with a limp dick and gyno . Did not gain much


----------



## MaxRight (Mar 20, 2018)

SARMs are usually stacked, or combined together, to make them more effective compared to when used alone. If you ask experienced bodybuilders, this LGD-4033, Andarine, Cardarine SARM Stack is the most suggested combination. The stack may sound intimidating. But it is a simple triple stack setup that most users have proven to be effective of LGD (Ligandrol), S4 (Andarine) and GW (Cardarine). All of these are very effective when used to improve your physical appearance and your performance.

This is the best combination when you want to lose some of the excess pounds. You need to take 3 to 5 mg a day of LGD for 8 weeks with S4 at 50 mg a day for 6 to 8 weeks, and GW at 10 to 20 mg a day for 8 weeks. This is the most suggested dosages to lose that extra body weight while preserving your muscle mass and increase endurance. This is proven to be effective for most users who have tried this combo.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 20, 2018)

AllesT said:


> Had anyone experienced with LGD? Then put your review here.



I prefer Ostarine or Testolone, but LGD works.


----------



## AllesT (Apr 5, 2018)

Prince said:


> I prefer Ostarine or Testolone, but LGD works.


What if use Osta with LGD for cutting and gain muscle purpose?


----------

